# New desktop 5 gallon (work in process)



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Decided to deconstruct my old 5 gallon desktop tank and do something new.

This is the new scape.










Now it's looking like this.










Still working on the plant design. Just have clippings from my other tank to have something going

Live stock: from (pre existing planted tank)
1 Boraras brigittae
1 Ottocat
1 ramshorn snail
3 Shrimp
1 harlequin rasbora
1 sparkling gourami
6 celestial pearl danio

The filter- is a AquaClear 20, and I'm loving it. 

Lighting- is 5600K 13watt CFL bulb which always did good work in combination with this aquarium.

Current plants are trimmings and plants from the previous scape. most of this is going to be changed.

dwarf hair grass

dwarf baby tears 

Rotala indica

Ludwigia

limnophila sessiliflora

narrow leaf chainsword 

And one anubias 

I appreciate the kind words and look forward to share more once i really get the plants and fish booming.



W


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

very nice and simply layout, like it a lot.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

pinkman said:


> very nice and simply layout, like it a lot.


Thanks, once i sort out the final plant design and let it grow in then it will look better! But i'm committed to this hardscape and I'm excited 

W


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks awesome!! Looking forward to updates :icon_bigg


----------



## kyutums (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice! I like the giant driftwood in the middle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Agent69 said:


> Looks awesome!! Looking forward to updates :icon_bigg


Updates will be coming, excited to get really moving on this.



kyutums said:


> Nice! I like the giant driftwood in the middle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I generally like minimalistic natural aquascapes...so this is on the right track.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What hob are you using? What kelvin and wattage bulb? Also what plants are in there so far? Looks awesome btw, really love that driftwood.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> What hob are you using? What kelvin and wattage bulb? Also what plants are in there so far? Looks awesome btw, really love that driftwood.


The filter- is a AquaClear 20, and I'm loving it. 

Lighting- is 5600K 13watt CFL bulb which always did good work in combination with this aquarium.

Current plants are trimmings and plants from the previous scape. most of this is going to be changed.

dwarf hair grass

dwarf baby tears 

Rotala indica

Ludwigia

limnophila sessiliflora

And one anubias 

I appreciate the kind words and look forward to share more once i really get the plants and fish booming.

W


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Any recommendations for an awesome "showpiece" fish(s) for this 5 gallon?


----------



## dave8673 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow....nice driftwood you got there. Did you collect it yourself or bought it.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

dave8673 said:


> Wow....nice driftwood you got there. Did you collect it yourself or bought it.


Thanks dave, it's a combination of three pieces. My LFS has a bin of Malaysian driftwood scraps... which they let go for relatively cheap, so I picked up a few scraps so I could make a stump. This way it cost me 15 dollars instead of 40 dollars that they wanted for an actual stump piece. 


W


----------



## Speed (Dec 18, 2013)

Really nice layout and the driftwood is amazing!! Good job.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks great! My favorite showy fish for a small tank is a Betta, not sure if one would be good with your shrimp though.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Speed said:


> Really nice layout and the driftwood is amazing!! Good job.


Thanks a bunch! I am very proud and loving this thing! 



annyann said:


> Looks great! My favorite showy fish for a small tank is a Betta, not sure if one would be good with your shrimp though.


Thanks a lot!! I was thinking a betta...but the LFS(s) here have a boring poor selection....they do have however Sparkling Gouramis.....Which have a place in my heart...and from experience I know that they can be housed in a 5 gallon if you know what you are doing....so score!


And now here is an update. New plants narrow leaf chainsword, and more clippings from my other tanks. Getting really jazzed with this set up!  











W


----------



## BenjaminCA (Mar 11, 2014)

What a wonderful thing to look at while at work. As far as fish go, would Scarlet Badis Badis work? I like the look of them, and small things they are.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

BenjaminCA said:


> What a wonderful thing to look at while at work. As far as fish go, would Scarlet Badis Badis work? I like the look of them, and small things they are.


It sure is makes the days when I'm working behind a computer a tad more bearable....a little distracting, but I think of that as a good thing. I really enjoy Scarlet Badis Badis and they could work(thought about having them in one of my other aquariums) but they are rare to come in at my LFS....and when they do they don't last long  



W


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Be careful with scarlet baddies, they are great jumpers and love to do so when spooked. Lost my first one when I took off my lid to do a water change.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently re-stocked my Mini-M at work with 12x Phoenix Rasboras (boraras merah). Tiny little guys, they group well and are a delight to watch.


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

dubels said:


> Be careful with scarlet baddies, they are great jumpers and love to do so when spooked. Lost my first one when I took off my lid to do a water change.


currently holding off on the scarlet baddies. I just got 3 sparkling gouramis, and i'm loving them! can't wait until they fully colour up and mature





PeterN1986 said:


> I recently re-stocked my Mini-M at work with 12x Phoenix Rasboras (boraras merah). Tiny little guys, they group well and are a delight to watch.


I'm most likely going to get more Boraras brigittae


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Update got 1 little sparkling gourami


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

Moved 6 celestial pearl danio from my one fluval ebi to this.... figured i would enjoy them more, and they wouldn't get harassed by the golden white cloud minnows ever again


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

photo of my CPD's


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

This is such an awesome little tank. I love that "stump" you made. Great work!


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

really liking the tree trunk/forest floor look. great job!


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

nomad1721 said:


> This is such an awesome little tank. I love that "stump" you made. Great work!


Thanks I'm really happy and surprised that it worked out so well. 



jbig said:


> really liking the tree trunk/forest floor look. great job!



thanks forest ere definitely a major inspiration


----------

